# Poole Meet



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Can the TTOC show their interest in the Poole Meet, Poole Tourism and Poole Audi are involved, this is the 5th consecutive year that the forum have supported the event and also the TTOC have been involved too in the past. If so please make it sticky in the events section thanks.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The day before the AGM and two days before the Annual Event... we may struggle a little to actually attend (if you mean the committee). What we are doing is to publicise it in the next couple of absoluTTes and to add an event to the calendar...

What might be needed is a web based write-up for the website of last years event so we can link it to this years website & calendar link, etc

We're ordering a few extra flags and banners and Lee will be bringing them down 

What we really need is for the attending reps to take the control locally (as has already been discussed on the rep board)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As long as the TTOC are "supporting" this event then thats great, any help to promote the TTOC will be greatfully received, all of the members are always actively encoraging potential members - naturally we always hand out fliers etc and discuss the benefits to them, as we dont see the reps board (obviously)  we are not aware of what is discussed, who is the rep for our area then? It would be embarrasing for the Club if this was not pushed by the Club as Poole Audi and Poole Tourism have gone to considerable efforts here. 

It seems strange that no Club officials have been liasing with the event organisors, just me again


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

John, the local Rep which was jog and now is Robokn, should be liasing and making themselves known to the organisers. But as Rob has only just started the role, I don't think has had time to get a full briefing from jog regarding the area.

We are obviously please that you in particular have been liasing with the organisers and if you could make them aware of the contacts within the TTOC and the local rep, in future we can hopefully keep the lines of communication open.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

AbsoluTTely 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Errr what are the contact details then ?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Mine directly is [email protected]

The direct contact for the committee is [email protected]

Best to send it to me and copy committee, so I can make the initial contact and pass onto the rep for the area.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As this Top EvenTT is happening soonish, have we orgamnised TTOC banners and fliers :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The new flags are on order and will hopefully be brought down by Lee.

Fliers?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh the "ReadthisnicebrochureandjointheTTOC" fliers...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Yeh the "ReadthisnicebrochureandjointheTTOC" fliers...


I've got about half a box of the standard TTOC fliers - The new A6 ones

Presumably Lee can bring some more of those too


----------

